# john deere sx75 missing ingiter.



## chaosad74 (Sep 4, 2011)

Helo every one. My problem is that I bought a prety nice sx75 off of craigslist and sence I got a good deal on it I bought it not running. After some tinkering around with it I found it had good compresion,fule, but no spark. I did some research and figured out that it is missing the little igniter that mounts on the side of the motor. I found a few on e-bay for around 60 bucks or so. I also found some that look to be aftermarket for around 12 to 25 dollars. My question is, would I be able to get away with one of the cheap ones or do I have to cough up the 60 dollars? Im not 100% sure that the engine will run if I replace it so I dont want to spend a whole lot of money if there is other issues. If any one on here can help me with this I will be extreamly greatfull. THANKS


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Someone with more knowledge about Kawasaki will chime in on the igniter,but here is some other service info that might help.

http://web.ebscohost.com/serrc/[email protected]&vid=6&hid=18


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If your engine is a Kawasaki and it uses an ignitor, you can certainly get away with using one of the lesser expensive aftermarket units. I have used the ones from Rotary for years, with no issues at all. they run around $15.00.


----------



## chaosad74 (Sep 4, 2011)

*missing igniter*

thaks the the quick reply. Its got a kawasaki fc290v 9hp motor. Thats a real relief that I wont have to spend alot of money. I only paid 80 bucks on it and looks to be complete but I wont know for sure untill I can get it running. If it works good I will have goten a great deal on it. Ive seen just the mower deck on ebay for twice what I paid for it. Once agian thanks. I realy appriciate the infomation.


----------



## FredMertz (Jun 2, 2011)

*Ignitor????????*



30yearTech said:


> If your engine is a Kawasaki and it uses an ignitor, you can certainly get away with using one of the lesser expensive aftermarket units. I have used the ones from Rotary for years, with no issues at all. they run around $15.00.


I may have a similar issue but it's with a Toro snowblower Model 38180 ser. No. 0005671. it has a Suzuki 2 cycle 4.5 HP engine. The machine starts and runs fine but after using it a while and then shutting it off it will not restart until it cools off. There is no spark to the plug when the engine is hot. It has an ignitor along with the coil. A replacement ignitor module from Toro is $150. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Is Rotary an online parts store? Thanks.


----------



## chaosad74 (Sep 4, 2011)

FredMertz said:


> I may have a similar issue but it's with a Toro snowblower Model 38180 ser. No. 0005671. it has a Suzuki 2 cycle 4.5 HP engine. The machine starts and runs fine but after using it a while and then shutting it off it will not restart until it cools off. There is no spark to the plug when the engine is hot. It has an ignitor along with the coil. A replacement ignitor module from Toro is $150. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Is Rotary an online parts store? Thanks.


Hey, Im not sure about rotary. Ive had the most luck finding parts on ebay. Id look there first. You might even find a used motor for parts. Wish I could be more help to you.


----------

